# Fantail got caught in intake tube now just sitting at the bottom of the tank



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so two day ago i moved my goldies from a 10 gallon tank to a flipping gigantic 45 gallon tank and after putting them in and letting them explore and get comfy i decide to put some food in cause i didn't want to feed them right away so i fed them once they got use to their new home.well after i fed them my little white fantail Shiro got his darn tail caught in the intake tube and he wasn't even in there for a 2 hours and it was right after i fed him and Xun a comet that he got stuck so i'm not sure if he was chasing food or he jut happened to swim by and got sucked in or what.anywho i moved him gently out of the intake tube when i saw him stuck and he swam away back to his little playmate and began to do regular fishy stuff so i just went you dorkus fish and walked off with occassional check ups but yesterday the same thing happened i fed him and my mom told me he got stuck again so i did they same thing again and he swam and went to scavage for food and walked away but this time when i checked up on him he was on the opposite side of the tank away from the intake tube sitting at the bottom and today same thing but this time the little buttmuncher didn't get stuck i was watching him this time after i fed them. and he is active .he responds to my finger motions when i play with him and Xun and i did look him over after he got stuck twice he looked fine to me no missing scales,no torn fins,no injuries that i could see anyway. i'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else who had a fancy or a fantail that got stuck in the intake tube and what is a good way to prevent him from getting stuck and maybe why he is sitting at the bottom of the tank but active during meal time and my finger movements.he is still pretty small i think still about an inch in a half i just got him last month so he is still young the comet i think is 2 inches freakin active as ever even fought the net when i was moving her it was funny.both in the 45 gallon tank since this is the last time i'm upgrading their tank they are stuck in there it's pretty spacious i know the comet gets about 12 inches and the little fantail gets about 6 inches so two in there is fine just wondering if anyone had the same trouble with a fancy or fantail or any fish who's tail got stuck in the intake tube and experienced the same behavior?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have to be honest, i looked at that wall of text and didn't read any of it. It's very important to use punctuation and to break up your text into paragraphs, otherwise people get lost in the endless flow of words....


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

meh i get lazy XD.as long as people understand what i am asking other than that i get lazy with my typing and don't want to go back and fix everything.also i would like to point out i did add periods when needed


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

You have 4 periods.
I didnt understand any of that.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Periods without spaces are worthless. I get lazy too, and pass such posts by. I'm only telling you this so that you can make adjustments and get more responses in the future. Also, if you want people to take the time to read, and then respond in an intelligible way, its only fair that you spend a little extra effort to make your post legible.

And yes, your wall of next required many more than 4 periods.....


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

ok can we not pick on my grammar i didn't post a question just to get corrected on what to put.people have seem to understand my past posts i don't see why this any different now.-______- all i'm asking is if anyone had the same experience with thier fantails getting caught in the intake tubes and how they solved it don't see how that is hard to understand please if you don't have an aswer i'd like you both to refraim from posting in here unless you have an aswer cause i'm tired of wasting my time with people being picky over small things like grammar.


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello;
I have had fish caught in the up-take tube before and some of them made it and some didn’t that about all I know.

What you might try is attaching a piece of filter foam to your up-take tube; it will prevent your finned friends from being caught again and allow water to flow to your filter. I used rubber bands to hold foam in place.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A fish that gets caught by the filter intake is very weak and probably near death. Healthy fish have no trouble avoiding the intake. Putting something over the intake tube doesn't address the main problem. I would be trying to figure out why the fish is dying.

I promise this is my last post in your threads.


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i'm worried my little fin friend might get hurt i noticed his tail was torn a bit from getting stuck and bought a sponge thingy to help but it was to small and he still got stuck.i'll have to look into the foam and usethe rubberband to hold it....wait is the sponge and foam thing the same?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

We're not picking apart your grammar, were saying that you should put periods and comas and use capitols letters to make it more legible. I cant understand that.
I'm not saying that my gramar is better then yours, because it most likely isnt. But at least make an effort. Nobody can get mad at you for doing your best. And you even said your being lazy.


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

but he swims fine and givs a happy go lucky attitude he only gets stuck right after i feed everyone other than that he won't go near the filter and scavage for food or occassional i do watch him rest under one plant.i'm hoping the move to the new house didn't stress him out


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello ashtreelogger;
Jaysee suggestion is a valuable one. He is right a healthy fish would be able to avoid the current from the intake tube. Have you thought of using some type of medication??
Is you water in the right temperature range for the fish ?

Best of luck


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

i did have medine but i got low and had to go out and find more but couldn't .i wasn't sure if it discontinued or what but i was that brand on the comet and he got better wirhin a month.i did do a proper water change yesterday and the water readings were fine.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

If there that weak then I dont think medicine can fix that.
Could you turn down the filter a bit?? I have to do that in my 3.5


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

how do you do that? the filter is ment for a 75 gallon tank i'm using it for 45 gallon i have an air pump ment for 180 gallons i keep for the airstones. he does swim to the top of the tank to follow the others for food and attention and i make sure everyone gets their share it's just the filter intake tube that is bugginf me.this happened 3 times all rigt after i feed them


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

That is pretty strong, amke you get a get a filter that is better for the goldfish. Are fantails the ones with long tails?? I cant remember which is which right now.


----------



## bdgiese90 (Sep 1, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> We're not picking apart your grammar, were saying that you should put periods and comas and use capitols letters to make it more legible. I cant understand that.
> I'm not saying that my gramar is better then yours, because it most likely isnt. But at least make an effort. Nobody can get mad at you for doing your best. And you even said your being lazy.


Periods and Comas?!?! That sounds terrible! (Commas :lol

But seriously. If your fish arent very big the filter that you have for your 45 might be too powerful. Foam around the down tube or replace filter with something a little weaker. Expect to change your water more though. Goldfish are naaaaaasty.


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

>.< and i bought that filter so it could help maintain the goldfish tank better i didn't think it harm them.the black moor and comet are doing fine those two avoid even when they swim by it my poor little white faintail. he is the smallest one in the tank the black more is the biggest and the comet the second biggest.

funny thing is when i cleaned the tank it wasn't that dirty only thing that was making a mess was the dust i failed to get when i added the gravel in i barely saw anything filthy in the goldfish tank it's only a week old


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> That is pretty strong, amke you get a get a filter that is better for the goldfish. Are fantails the ones with long tails?? I cant remember which is which right now.


yeahthe fantails are the ones with the long flowly fins like this one which ironicly is the color of my fantail that is getting caught in the filter he such a beatiful little fish i didn't think a filter that is ment for a 55/75 gallon tank would harm him i wanted to take extra percaution with them this time bigger tank a better filter a few airstones. Google Image Result for http://www.fancygoldfish.org/images/fish/fantail/fantail%2520white_LRG.jpg


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

While it is a strong filter for a tank of that size, I agree it is necessary for goldfish. I have two of those filters, and I do find the current can be strong for small fancies. A piece of aquarium foam/sponge on the intake will help a bit, but I have a feeling the water outflow is also pushing the weak one down. Try using a baffle like this one Step-By-Step Filter Baffle to slow the torrent a bit.


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

I starting get the feeling the white fantail would have been better of in the 10 gallon til he got bigger -_____- to live 2 or 3 inches.wait isn't a black moor a fancy? wonder why it's not affecting him?he is like the biggest one in the tank bigger than the comet surprisingly and they both avoid that strong filter event with the plant aound.


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

ok the white fish disappeared from the tank i can't find him anywhere.i even checked the filter cause you know he might have got sucked up and assume he was in there but not


----------



## bdgiese90 (Sep 1, 2012)

He probably died and got eaten by your other fish..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashtreelogger (Mar 8, 2012)

you know what that is what i am thinking too actually,cause fish are known to eat other fish normally i find my dead fish on the gravel on their sides or floating around the top but this was the first time the comet and black moore would have consumed them.i was like where the heck is he i saw him under the bridge at 3 am in the tank then i get up this morning at 9 and i was like fishie disappeared on me. i knew he wasn't doing well after getting caught in the filter and wasn't doing well but i really could dignose(sp?) what was actually wrong with him.I did a giant water change afterwards though,well after having anrguement with my mom that fish can consume other fidh within hours and not days and he said there was no way or they be bloated.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Goldfish are vegetarians, and you would know if one got eaten, the others would be quite chubby.
Check the floor, they might of jumped out. Even if you have a lid they can get out, by betta got out of a a tank that the lid was duct taped on.


----------

